
US intelligence chief: we might use the internet of things to spy on you - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/feb/09/internet-of-things-smart-home-devices-government-surveillance-james-clapper
======
CM30
This is why people should be very wary of any device that phones home or
generally connects to the internet when it doesn't need to.

Unfortunately, most of the new companies and products in this space seem to be
quite willing to do the most insane, privacy destroying things imaginable
because their obsession with the 'service' business model.

------
cryoshon
"“In the future, intelligence services might use the [Internet of Things] for
identification, surveillance, monitoring, location tracking, and targeting for
recruitment, or to gain access to networks or user credentials,” Clapper
said."

This is one more way that the NSA will break the "in-home" barrier for
surveillance, as though keeping track of your online thought isn't enough. It
may not be exactly the same as having a camera in your home, but it's
uncomfortably close when your toaster can tell the government about your
habits.

------
marssaxman
Um.... duh?

This is the essence of the Snowden revelations: there are no meaningful
restraints on the NSA. We can safely ignore everything they or other
government representatives say about their activities and assume that the NSA
is spying on everyone, all the time, through every mechanism possible, and
will continue to expand their reach indefinitely.

Of _course_ they are going to spy on us through IoT devices. That's a given.
The interesting question is this: what would we have to do in order to make
those spying efforts unproductive?

------
kafkaesq
Where "we might" means "we already are."

------
pm24601
IoT = "Intel on Thou".

